# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Changing diet to help depression

## Lettuce91

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone could recommend some good mood improving foods? I don't eat terribly just now but do tend to skip meals sometimes. Can anyone recommend some foods or vitamins that could help improve my mood I'm willing to try anything.

----------


## Paula

Hi Lettuce and welcome!  Mind, the mental health charity, has some great tips on how diet can affect depression https://www.mind.org.uk/information-.../#.Wkx9gSSnyf0

Depression can often affect appetite but its important to eat and drink regularly, and to have a balanced diet, but I know thats easier said than done!

----------



----------


## Suzi

What about lots of things you can nibble on during the day, rather than a proper meal? Things like graze boxes go down a storm in my house.

----------


## Lettuce91

Great thanks ill have a look into both.

----------

